

A gun for women - is killing a solution, or a way to kill solutions? - codecoda
http://arty.li/ZMZ

======
pstack
The answer is to work on the issue from all appropriate angles, but also
taking accountability for your own safety and protection. All the cultural
programs and political promises and media campaigns and jail sentences are not
going to help the individual who is accosted by that one person who is not
hindered by any of those previous things.

It is the same reason, in America at least, you take responsibility for your
own protection. When it comes down to it, nobody else is going to be there to
help you when you are mugged or raped or you are the victim of a home
invasion. There will be people to come clean up the mess afterward and
possibly someone to try and hunt down the culpable person afterward, but they
will not be there when you are actually being harmed or killed or maimed.

Also, I have no idea why that weird semi-delusional rambling craziness was
linked here, anyway. It looked like a ranting instant message.

